# pittman arm



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

How do I align the pitman arm with my new steering box? So everything is straight....
thanks as always 
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is keyed with a wide groove and only goes on one way.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It has been a few years, I believe I set the pitman arm where it should be, then installed the steering wheel and after that I roughly set the alignment with the tie rod adjusting sleeves.


----------

